# Favorite Fish Food!



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, long time lurker, first time poster. Just opened up a pet food delivery business, and would like some input! We're currently carrying Orijen, Acana, Go! and Canidae (ALS only for now). We were carrying TOTW, but I'm beginning to think enough is enough with Diamond and I will not recommend anything that I wouldn't feed my own dogs. Problem is, I'm having a heck of a time finding a fish based food that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. For my standard profit margins on large bags, for Canidae's Pure Sea I would have to charge $68, Acana Pacifica $67, Orijen even higher than that. Go! has a Salmon recipe but it's very low protein. So all of you fish feeders, what brand have you found that you love? Or, are you perfectly willing to accept that fish sources cost more and you're willing to pay close to $70 for a large bag? P.S. Not trying to start a huge mudslinging event, but a 30lb bag of TOTW Pacific Stream for the dealer price is almost half of the dealer price for Acana and Canidae fish formulas, frankly that just scares the heck out of me as far as quality of ingredients goes....


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

steinle said:


> Hi, long time lurker, first time poster. Just opened up a pet food delivery business, and would like some input! We're currently carrying Orijen, Acana, Go! and Canidae (ALS only for now). We were carrying TOTW, but I'm beginning to think enough is enough with Diamond and I will not recommend anything that I wouldn't feed my own dogs. Problem is, I'm having a heck of a time finding a fish based food that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. For my standard profit margins on large bags, for Canidae's Pure Sea I would have to charge $68, Acana Pacifica $67, Orijen even higher than that. Go! has a Salmon recipe but it's very low protein. So all of you fish feeders, what brand have you found that you love? Or, are you perfectly willing to accept that fish sources cost more and you're willing to pay close to $70 for a large bag? P.S. Not trying to start a huge mudslinging event, but a 30lb bag of TOTW Pacific Stream for the dealer price is almost half of the dealer price for Acana and Canidae fish formulas, frankly that just scares the heck out of me as far as quality of ingredients goes....


You could contact Horizon Pet Nutrition. They have two grain free low glycemic fish formulas. One for the budget minded type, Pulsar and one more expensive one, Legacy. I know they are expanding their US distribution network as we speak so now might be a good time to have a chat with them. Might have a cpl of email addresses around if you'r interested?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

What about the Fromm and Earthborn lines? 

Around here, I can get Fromm Salmon A la Veg for under $60 (they also have a whitefish formula as well) and Earthborn Ocean Fusion for around $50--both large bags, grain inclusive.

ETA, for what it's worth, we won't feed Diamond anything in our house--no matter how inexpensive it is. Price is a factor for us, but I'd much rather pay an extra $10-20 for peace of mind.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> What about the Fromm and Earthborn lines?
> 
> Around here, I can get Fromm Salmon A la Veg for under $60 (they also have a whitefish formula as well) and Earthborn Ocean Fusion for around $50--both large bags, grain inclusive.
> 
> ETA, for what it's worth, we won't feed Diamond anything in our house--no matter how inexpensive it is. Price is a factor for us, but I'd much rather pay an extra $10-20 for peace of mind.


I'll have to check into Fromm, I seem to read good things on the forums. Earthborn has 22% protein for the fish which is what the Go! Salmon has, I'm just afraid that is too low of protein. By the way, good to hear that you are willing to pay for food from a more trusted company, I'm hoping my customers will feel the same! To the previous poster, I'm going to look into Horizon! I keep coming across it.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

steinle said:


> I'll have to check into Fromm, I seem to read good things on the forums. Earthborn has 22% protein for the fish which is what the Go! Salmon has, I'm just afraid that is too low of protein. By the way, good to hear that you are willing to pay for food from a more trusted company, I'm hoping my customers will feel the same! To the previous poster, I'm going to look into Horizon! I keep coming across it.


I have fed many foods, and have had the best results with Fromm of any of them. Love their product, love the company and the customer service is top notch, which also goes a long ways in my book.  Good luck to you! Hope your business takes off running!  And FWIW, *I* would appreciate buying from someone that had my pets best interest at heart and not the $$$ they could be making.  I know not everyone is this way, but hope the majority will be.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Earthborn and Nutrisource both have fish foods and good prices.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was going to suggest horizon legacy, they have a salmon formula, I think it's around the same price as Acana, maybe little less. 
Legacy | Horizon

Few other ones, fromm, pinnacle, wellness core, nutri-source, precise holistic, pure vita and nutrisca


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't think daford zero g has been mentioned. I also really like Fromm, 4 star grain free and inclusive and the gold line.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Earthborn and Nutrisource both have fish foods and good prices.


I agree with these two. 
Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch grain free is 32% protein.
Nutrisource Seafood Select grain free is 25%.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I feed Orijen 6 Fish....yes it is kinda expensive, but I think you really get good quality!

Sorry, I guess that isn't very helpful!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

domika said:


> I don't think daford zero g has been mentioned. I also really like Fromm, 4 star grain free and inclusive and the gold line.


agreed awesome food. Zero/G is great.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Looks like your saying what I already thought for the most part! I've contacted Fromm and Horizon. Earthborn and Nutrisource are available to me through my current distributors. Daford Zero G looks great, but I already carry Acana Pacifica and Orijen 6 Fish so I kinda feel like the super premium area is covered!


----------



## ChiMomma88 (Jan 27, 2012)

We fed our dog Natural Balance Alpha with trout, salmon & whitefish. It’s grain-free and our dog really likes it. He’s allergic to chicken and grains so this was a good option for us. We also like that it has prebiotics in it for digestion. He hasn’t had diarrhea since we switched. This was the only brand that tested for salmonella, melamine, etc and posted every bag’s results on the company website, so we trust it completely.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I like Evo Herring and Salmon (their only potato free variety) for my grain and potato allergy dog. Many of the grain free foods have potato in them. Make sure to carry a couple of potato free choices.

I don't think anyone has mentioned Innova Prime (also potato free and more reasonably priced than Evo) or Nature's Variety Instinct.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Another vote of support for Earthborn Coastal Catch. I pay $48 for a 28 lb. bag. It seems like a number of people who used to feed TOTW have switched to Earthborn with good results.

IMO, it's a better formula than TOTW and manufactured by a company that has had no recalls.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Several of the foods mentioned are loaded with an industrial ingredient called "Pea Protein". It is no different than Corn Gluten, just it comes from a variety of peas. Just beware that in some cases half the protein comes from this machine made protein powder like you can buy in GNC.

Annamaet Aqualuk is a nice food.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Good news! The distributor for Fromm in my area also carries Darford and Horizon foods! Looks like I'll have some great new options for my customers! I'm excited to try these on my dogs, it's a shame that they're only 10 & 15 lbs, it takes them like 2 months to get through a 15lb bag so experimenting with new foods takes forever!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Jumping in late, but another vote for Fromm Four-Star grain frees. My dogs look fantastic on it. I find myself looking at other foods, even trying them but they never look as nice as they do on Fromm. Small family owned company, never recalled, food smells fresh... love it! And this is coming from a post-raw feeder, very picky hu-mom!


----------

